# Врачи не могут помочь



## squid (2 Апр 2017)

Привет всем!

Мне 33 года, мужчина. Началось все с поясничных болей, которые беспокоили в положении сидя. Довольно долго пытался лечиться, но результата не было. Решил проконсультироваться с мануалом, тот сказал, что все исправит. В общем назначил сеансы мануальной терапии с вытяжкой, после третьего сеанса появилось жжение в заднем проходе и в члене при мочеиспускании, сильные жгучие боли в промежности.

На сегодняшний день, спустя 1.5 года, болят ягодицы, икры, жгучие боли в районе ануса и промежности рядом, вечером газы из кишечника кажутся горячими.  Начинает максимально болеть в сидячем положении. В выходной, если не сидеть, то почти ничего не беспокоит, периодическое небольшое жжение в районе промежности, рядом с анусом. Иногда в автомобильном кресли могу просидеть 3 часа без особых проблем или в кинотеатре

Был у практолога, тот нашел геморрой, но сказал, что причина в другом. Около 4х месяцев лечился у уролога, антибиотики и физиолечение, изначально было большое количество эритроцитов, затем пришло в норму. Был у различных неврологов, те согласны, что боли имеют неврологический характер, но лечение не помогает. Делал несколько блокад, в т.ч под уз наблюдением.

Результат такой, что медикаментозное лечение не помогает, последний раз пил лирику с а/дипр, улучшений не обнаружено. Боли сами приходят и уходят, видимо зависимость от магнитных бурь на Юпитере. Поясница почти не беспокоит, только в выходные, после сна, ломит, немного расходишься и проходит.

В 2003 году меня пырнули ножом в область крестца, задели один корешок, пролечился, после этого остался бонус, небольшое нарушение чувствительности в правой ягодице, проблем не было никаких.

На руках есть МРТ поясничного отдела: небольшая протрузия с1-л5, нач. стадия остеохондроза, МРТ органов малого таза: признаки простатита.

Если смотреть динамику, то прогресс безусловно есть, некоторые боли отступили.

По врачам пока не хожу, ибо незнаю к кому, да и надежды на них нет. 3 месяца ежедневно ЛФК по 15 минут, подбирал сам. Решил сбросить вес, чтобы на задницу была меньше нагрузка, сбросил 5 кг, сейчас 80кг при росте 178

Напишу, что проявляется достаточно редко: прострелы в член при вставании из положения сидя; болевая судорога в промежности при чихании; после дифекации, независимо от стула, жгучие волнообразные боли в анусе в течении часа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Наберите в поиске:
Нейропатия полового нерва.
А если успееете до удаления ссылки прочитать, то вот:
http://laesus-de-liro.livejournal.com/238617.html


----------



## squid (2 Апр 2017)

Очень похоже на правду, действительно, ночью боли не беспокоят, в самом начале было больно смыкать сфинктер, иногда жгучие боли в районе ануса и промежности во время эякуляции. Я так понимаю, тут одна дорога, к неврологу, физиопроцедуры и массаж тут бесполезны? Только вот, у нас в Екатеринбурге, врядли есть возможность найти подходящего специалиста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Или к хирургу, который сможет сделать Блокаду.
Как вариант, попробовать Ударно-волновую терапию.
Отмечаем эффект.


----------



## squid (8 Апр 2017)

Делали мне уже УВТ, к сожалению результата не было


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

@squid, куда делали?


----------

